

The Google attack: How I attacked myself using Google Spreadsheets  - Arkid
http://www.behind-the-enemy-lines.com/2012/04/google-attack-how-i-self-attacked.html?m=1

======
ColinWright
Discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3890328>

